# Longest Putt



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all what is the longest putt that you've landed?
Mine was about 11 metres which is about 36 foot.
How about the rest of you?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I had a 20 footer down hill, pushed the put to the right, hit some Goose poop and went in. So I hit a real poo shot. Throw in the other word to give this true story flair.


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Sunday I hit a 42ft. put for eagle on a par 5. It was pure luck putting is not my better part of the game.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

That sounds like a nice bit of luck bob it's always great when you hit an object and it works in your favour.

42 ft great job skeener, it doesnt matter if it was luck or not it still went in


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

oh and by the way welcome to the forum skeener


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

Surtees said:


> 42 ft great job skeener, it doesnt matter if it was luck or not it still went in


Thank you. I certainly acted like I meant to do it by taking my hat off and bowing to the non existant crowd that had gathered.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

skeener said:


> Thank you. I certainly acted like I meant to do it by taking my hat off and bowing to the non existant crowd that had gathered.


It's always good to put a show on for the crowd


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Educated guess (I didn't have my 100 foot tape measure with me  ), but I've made them from at least 50 feet. It's pure dumb luck when it happens, but if you get enough chances, eventually some are bound to fall in the hole. :dunno:


----------



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

just started golfing late in 07 so my longest so far is about a ten footer. Dont even make most of them..... yet.


----------



## King Woods (Feb 18, 2008)

It's difficult to remember. But I don't think I've made anything longer than around 32 feet.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

King Woods said:


> It's difficult to remember. But I don't think I've made anything longer than around 32 feet.


Took the words out of my mouth!


----------

